# Installing Gcc compiler on osx



## elec999 (Jan 21, 2007)

I am trying to install the gcc compiler on osx, is it possible.
Thanks


----------



## barhar (Jan 21, 2007)

The 'gcc compiler' is installed when one installs 'XcodeTools' (via the 'XcodeTools.mpkg' file) from the installation CD (if installing Panther [MacOS X 10.3.x] or earlier) / DVD - in the '/Xcode Tools/' folder.

Or, in the CDs' / DVDs' '/Xcode Tools/Packages/' folder is / are the 'gccx.x.pkg' (where s.x is the version number) installer file(s).


----------



## shduran (Feb 16, 2007)

I installed it but it errors out saying it cannot creat executables. Any ideas?


----------



## artov (Feb 17, 2007)

Have you tried to compile with "-v" option? It tells the tools that are used
in compilation. If the compiler gcc chooses is different to your cpu, you have
installed wrong Xcode.


----------

